# My new 70GTO,,,,Judge? 455 RA 4 ?



## robt1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

I concluded my auto tempest search 2 mths. ago and bought the car that met all my requirements...70 GTO hardtop v8,automatic , air. and under 40 K What I got is a 70 GTO 455 auto( turbo 400 trans). I checked the vin for the 242 and the block and have a YH .So Im happy with that.







The rest of it .. the Ram Air 4 and Judge package ??,I'm not sure..How do you prove these issues?. BTW I have already taken off the Judge stripe and was doing axle bearing in this pic.I thought Judges would have a 12 bolt rear.? Mine is a posi 10bolt.. Any help..I do have 1/2 a build sheet ..


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Hey Rob nice car, Get the PHS on it and you know what you got. RA 3 And 4s were upgrades to the 400.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

YH was not available in 1970 GTOs. Are you sure its not a YA you're seeing?
IIRC the 12 bolt BOP rear axle only came with the 455 engine. 
Check the engine VIN alongside the timing cover to make sure it matches the one on the dash.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

From another post:

"'70-72 Pontiac A & GP's with factory 455 engines, as well as '70 GP's factory built with 400 4speeds received a McKinnon built 12 bolt which was built with its own style cast "278" center housing. McKinnon cast 12 bolt center housings did not have their cast date in the rh lower rear webbing. All other 12 bolt housings built out of the other three 12 bolt c-clip car axle plants had a very legible date in the lower rear passenger side webbing."


----------



## robt1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

1970​455​360 HP​YH​A​10.0​067​15​1-4​7040262​only Year hi comp 455​1970​455​370 HP​WG​M​10.25​068​64​1-4​7040267​GP /only Year hi comp 455​1970​455​370 HP​XF​A​10.25​067​64​1-4​7040268​GP /only Year hi comp 455​
I got this info from Wallace racing.It is a YH. Which if it older could mean a 428...which would make me happy to . Really I'm just trying to prove its NOT a Judge but, even if it is ,I;m not going to run all the stripes..I'll try and get that # on the side of the T cover..I;m not sure if this is a PHS...I got this info with the car


----------



## robt1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

engine t cover #20 ?186544....maybe its a 428 Nascar motor


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PHS documents list all the factory built options, dealer shipped to information and invoice date. Sometimes the engine serial number. 
You will not see dealer installed options on the PHS. 
They're almost a requirement these days when buying a GTO especially the 64/65/72 models.

Judge stripes were an option on 70 GTOs without the Judge package. Early 70 production used the 69 stripe, later production used the 70 'eyebrow' stripes. 
This is why the PHS documents are nice to have. Your car may have come with this stripe package

YH was a B car/Grand Prix engine for 1970.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Paint Color - 55/55 is Baja Gold Metallic.

The 1970 GTO/Judge Optional L75 455CI engines were coded:
YA & YC for automatics.
WA for manual transmissions.

Correct Head Casting at Center Exhaust Outlet is #64 on the 455CI.

Optional L74 Ram Air IV engine code is:
YZ for automatics.
WS for manual transmissions.

Correct Head Casting Number is #614.


----------



## robt1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks guys for the insightful information. I know enough to know I know very little....but it is a GTO with a Grand Prix (nascar ) 455.lol I went cruising tonight and the car loves everything between 0 and 55..so sweet . I'm 17 again..I did have a rocky start with the car. I had to pull the a/c heater box because of no vent air. The air box was torn in half by a gorilla mechanic. Warning only rubber mechanics should attempt this procedure and no older than 30. but I did make I through the procedure in 2 weeks. Jesus has promised I'll never have to do another ..


----------



## robt1970 (Oct 6, 2021)

BTW...my build sheet says it came with a saddle wood color BENCH Seat... never seen that in any GTO ??? TR267...say it an;t so Jim


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

TR267 - Notchback Strato Bench Seat. This was the upgraded bench seat found in the LeMans and GTO. The outer seating positions were shaped like a bucket seat with a foldable armrest in the middle. While not common, the bench seat was a no cost option. Good for the family man who had 4 kids.


----------



## Captainfish#1 (Dec 31, 2017)

robt1970 said:


> 1970​455​360 HP​YH​A​10.0​067​15​1-4​7040262​only Year hi comp 455​1970​455​370 HP​WG​M​10.25​068​64​1-4​7040267​GP /only Year hi comp 455​1970​455​370 HP​XF​A​10.25​067​64​1-4​7040268​GP /only Year hi comp 455​
> I got this info from Wallace racing.It is a YH. Which if it older could mean a 428...which would make me happy to . Really I'm just trying to prove its NOT a Judge but, even if it is ,I;m not going to run all the stripes..I'll try and get that # on the side of the T cover..I;m not sure if this is a PHS...I got this info with the car


Same with me. I am having my Judge repainted sans stripes and Judge labels. Just doesn't feel right for a 70 year old man


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You're never to old. And you're only as old as you feel. 
My mother is 90 and still likes a loud exhaust with a deep rumble. Wants to drive _her_ original owner GTO as soon as I finish restoring it.


----------

